# El Grito tonight at the local Plaza near you



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Probably a countdown to midnight ..... and school parades tomorrow

Viva Mexico


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

sparks said:


> Probably a countdown to midnight ..... and school parades tomorrow
> 
> Viva Mexico


I'm fine with Grito Mexicano - and I'm ok with the noise and even the fireworks on one's own property - but I'm not ok when neighbors shoot off cohetes into other people's property. Currently AccuWeather says we have a 68% chance for rain between 11PM and 1AM...


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I was surprised today when we visited our local Walmart and noticed that their entire liquor dept was closed for 24 hours due to the holiday. I think that is a great idea. Don't know if that is nationwide. Perhaps they even close down bars and restaurants serving alcohol ? 

We saw the most horrific accident on the autopista last weekend.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Gatos said:


> I was surprised today when we visited our local Walmart and noticed that their entire liquor dept was closed for 24 hours due to the holiday. I think that is a great idea. Don't know if that is nationwide.


Never heard of this. Usually all the supermarkets have big sales on booze leading up to any holiday. Only time that I'm aware of la _Ley Seca_ is the weekend of an election. As for el Grito itself, the ritual is far more interesting than its U.S. equivalent, the 4th of July. In Mexico the event demands participation from the crowd, going through the litany of the ¡Viva!, then singing the national anthem. On the 4th it's a passive experience, watching fireworks with the optional chorus of ooohhs and aaahs.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

perropedorro said:


> Never heard of this. Usually all the supermarkets have big sales on booze leading up to any holiday. Only time that I'm aware of la _Ley Seca_ is the weekend of an election.


Apparently it is a national thing - but doesn't seem to be implemented the same in all places. Here is a link to how it affects Walmarts throughout Mexico.

https://www.walmart.com.mx/super/webparts/categorias/hm-PDF-Ley-Seca-150916.pdf

And a google search (from Google Mexico) on ley seca Mexico (for the last 24 hours) shows that in many places it also affects restaurants and bars. 

We made it through the night and our Palapa is still intact


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Smaller stores around here laugh at Ley Seca even for elections


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

There is a really nice celebration/parade on TV at the moment from the Zolcalo, DF.


----------

